# anyNode.net - Chicago OpenVZ starting at $3/mo!



## scv (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi folks! I'm here to offer the following plans for a limited time only - available until July 14th. In addition to the listed discounts these promo codes will also give you IPs for *$0.50 each*! In addition, we've raised our bandwidth caps to *100Mbps unmetered* for this sale.

 ​╔═══════════════════════╗

║ *VZ-128                *║

║ 128MB Dedicated RAM   ║
║ 64MB vSwap            ║
║ 15GB Dedicated Storage║
║ 100Mbps Connection    ║
║ 1 IPv4 Address        ║

║ 16 IPv6 Addresses     ║
║ *$15.00 per year*       ║

║ Order Now             ║

╚═══════════════════════╝

╔═══════════════════════╗
║ *VZ-256                *║
║ 256MB Dedicated RAM   ║

║ 128MB vSwap           ║

║ 20GB Dedicated Storage║

║ 100Mbps Connection    ║

║ 1 IPv4 Address        ║

║ 16 IPv6 Addresses     ║

║ *PROMOCODE: VPSB256*    ║
║ *$4.00 $3.00 per month *║

║ Order now             ║

╚═══════════════════════╝

╔═══════════════════════╗
║ *VZ-512                *║
║ 512MB Dedicated RAM   ║

║ 256MB vSwap           ║

║ 40GB Dedicated Storage║

║ 100Mbps Connection    ║

║ 1 IPv4 Address        ║

║ 16 IPv6 Addresses     ║

║ *PROMOCODE: VPSB512*    ║

║ *$6.00 $3.50 per month* ║

║ Order Now             ║

╚═══════════════════════╝
╔═══════════════════════╗
║ *VZ-1024               *║
║ 1GB Dedicated RAM     ║

║ 512MB vSwap           ║

║ 60GB Dedicated Storage║

║ 100Mbps connection    ║

║ 2 IPv4 Address        ║

║ 16 IPv6 Addresses     ║

║ *PROMOCODE: VPSB1024*   ║

║ *$8.00 $6.00 per month* ║

║ Order Now             ║

╚═══════════════════════╝

*Network Test*
Test IPv4: *216.107.159.1*
Test IPv6: *2607:ff50:0:30::1*
Test File: *http://anynode.net/100mb.test*

Our site is available at https://anynode.net along with AUP and TOS at https://anynode.net/aup and https://anynode.net/tos respectively. Billing is located at https://billing.anynode.net/. We accept payments in USD through PayPal.

Our control panel was developed in-house. Currently only a limited frontend is available to customers, providing access to stop/start/reboot as well as reinstall and change the root password of their VPSes. A fully featured panel is still under development and will be announced in the future.

anyNode is owned and operated by Active Solutions Group (http://activesolutionsmi.com), a registered Michigan corporation.






*Contact Us:*
[email protected]
+1 *313.566.4166*


----------



## acd (Jun 27, 2013)

'scv said:


> Our control panel was developed in-house. Currently only a limited frontend is available to customers, providing access to stop/start/reboot as well as reinstall and change the root password of their VPSes. A fully featured panel is still under development and will be announced in the future.


Billing is WHMCS. The current appearance of anynode's control panel is as such:


----------



## peterw (Jun 28, 2013)

Any review yet?


----------



## drmike (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, this looks pretty and I like the style of the ad and offer.

What datacenter / network is this offer on?


----------



## drmike (Jun 28, 2013)

I looked: Continuum Datacenters on this offer.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 28, 2013)

As a moderator.

I love your advertisement post.  It's everything we need.


----------



## tdc-adm (Jun 28, 2013)

Beautiful ads  What about node specs?


----------



## scv (Jun 28, 2013)

We currently are deploying dual Xeon L5520 machines with 36GB RAM and 4x 3TB WD in RAID10.


----------

